
Andreas Raab passed away - billsix
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Raab
======
fractallyte
A major figure in modern computer science, and (by _all_ accounts) a wonderful
person.

Much more on the Squeak mailing list:
[http://lists.squeakfoundation.org/pipermail/squeak-
dev/2013-...](http://lists.squeakfoundation.org/pipermail/squeak-
dev/2013-January/167861.html)

In the bleak aftermath of 9/11 he reminded us that we're all striving for a
better future:

"Dear friends and collegues,

"The shocking incidents of today make it important for me to say two things:
First of all, I wish to express my sadness about what happened in New York and
D.C. and I am sure that all of the World is with the U.S. in this hour.

"The second issue, which is actually far more important, is that we are in
fact working here for a better future - a future in which such horrible
incidents don't happen, a future in which our children will live and learn in
peace. Computers - the internet - can help to understand other cultures
better, can help to understand problems of regions far away better, can help
to raise our attention to both, tragedies and threats from parts of this world
seemingly far away.

"Let us not get distracted by these horrible incidents. Let us work for a
better future for all of us, and our children.

"My prayers are with the families of all the people in the New York and D.C.
area. Although the world will never be as it was yesterday, we can still work
to make it a _better_ world than before. What I've seen and heard today is in
fact giving more hope than one would expect in such an hour.

    
    
      - Andreas"

------
pasbesoin
Looks like the deletionists are setting out to delete the page.

Toning down my original comment, you might, deletionists, at least take the
time to skim the article you're targeting. As it states in the first sentence,
he has passed (he is not a "living person", one of the complaints given in the
deletion warning box).

